# Interest in Red Hand of Doom (Recruiting)



## SolosAddie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, since my group got broken up with the start of school.  I got to run very little of this module which i think is a great one.

Warning:  I am a new dm and new to pbp, so mistakes may very well get made.

I am willing to take votes on 3.5 or Pathfinder if pathfinder any 3.5 additions will have to be approved.

Characters will start at level 5 with standard wealth, point buy will change depending on pathfinder or 3.5, but will be 25 or 32 most likely.


My sources for 3.5, i have the completes, most of the races of, psionics, incarnum, ToB and various others.

Would like people to be able to post once per day in normal circumstances.


Anyway, please post questions, vote for a version, and otherwise let me know.


----------



## oriong (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested in a game with Pathfinder. I may try for a sorcerer/fighter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm always interested in pathfinder games, but I already have some... I will wait who else is interested. I don't want to steal a spot from a gamer with fewer games.

Interested in a witch or summoner.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 29, 2010)

Like Walking dad, I'm also interested in a pathfinder game but already involved in a number of games. So, I'll follow his precedent and defer to someone with fewer games, if necessary.

However, I'm interested in playing an Archer Ranger.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2010)

Color me interested.  I've played in 2 very short lived versions on this board, and would love to be in one that has the chance of going the distance.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 29, 2010)

well, that's at least 4, so i'm going to make OFFICIAL This will happen, and it will be massive fun... or else 

Pathfinder + APG, all else must be approved  25 point buy 10,500 gp, don't spend more than half on something please.

And ghost and walking, we'll see if others show up, give it till Monday has a rough deadline for less involved players to get in.  

Thanks for offering to sit out if others want in though.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2010)

I would be interested if there is room.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 30, 2010)

yup, that would make 5 which is fine.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I will go with half-elf ranger.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2010)

lol @ renau1q - your version lasted longer, so I give you mad props.  I was incredibly saddened when both versions ended (yours and hero4hire's). 

Both times I've played this, I went with a elf sorceress, so I figure a third time is a charm?


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 30, 2010)

definitely hope so.  you obviously know the set up so if you can incorporate a reason to be heading to this area that'd be great.  rangerjohn i don't know what you know of the Red Hand module, 

If people can coordinate a bit that'd be great, otherwise viable options for going to Elsir vale can include but are not limited to:  Rumors of treasure in Vraath Keep, 

rumors of gobliniods on the march (pc hired to investigate),

 Omens of doom (pc or pc mentor, gets word from on high bad things are about to happen), 

Message delivery (hired to deliver something, i will work with you to pick appropriate npc for your char).  IE sorceror might be delivering something to town mage etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> ...
> 
> And ghost and walking, we'll see if others show up, give it till Monday has a rough deadline for less involved players to get in.
> 
> Thanks for offering to sit out if others want in though.




Okay, if there is still room on Monday, I will create my gnome summoner.


----------



## oriong (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, sorcerer (destined)/paladin actually. If nothing else it'll take a heck of a lot for him to fail a saving throw. 

Jon (Readonly)

I see Aldrick as having a 'lightning' theme to his magic (along with the holy goodness), but the pathfinder spells are pretty sparse on good lightning based attacks until level 3. Any chance I could use the Lesser Lightning Orb from Complete Arcane? alternatively, recasting something like Burning Hands to inflict electrical damage (similar to how the elemental sorcerer works). also, I haven't had the chance to grab it yet, but if the feat Practiced Spellcaster would be allowed as well that would be great.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 30, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> .....
> 
> And ghost and walking, we'll see if others show up, give it till Monday has a rough deadline for less involved players to get in.
> 
> Thanks for offering to sit out if others want in though.



rangerjohn has taken my original character concept, so I will see what gaps there are, if any on Monday.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2010)

Well the most likely for a ranger would be hunting down the trouble makers.  Would that be actual goblinoids or orcs?


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 1, 2010)

I think lesser lightning orb is ok.  Not sure on the switching burning hands, that would give you two bloodline powers, maybe with a feat.  

Practiced Caster is fine, up to +4 Caster level, capped at your hit die.

Your character otherwise looks fine, minor correction in your background, the area you are going to be operating in is Elsir Vale, and it has various towns, etc within it.

RangerJohn: gobliniod is the better choice.

Also for those still weighing the options, please make sure you make a character you want, rather than filling a role, hopefully they'll coincide, but I will make allowances to allow for an unusual group make up.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 1, 2010)

If you have any room, I would love to join, though it looks like the ranger role is already taken (bummer).  Anyways, let me know if you have room


----------



## oriong (Oct 1, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> I think lesser lightning orb is ok.  Not sure on the switching burning hands, that would give you two bloodline powers, maybe with a feat.
> 
> Practiced Caster is fine, up to +4 Caster level, capped at your hit die.
> 
> Your character otherwise looks fine, minor correction in your background, the area you are going to be operating in is Elsir Vale, and it has various towns, etc within it.




Cool, I shall note that. Not very experienced with the default pathfinder campaign setting (anything a player new to that world should know?) 

Lightning Orb is fine, all I feel the need for is a good electric-based non-touch range spell (with the burning hands I just meant having an 'lightning hands' spell as opposed to the ability to switch elements on the fly).


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 1, 2010)

hey nothing, well, i'd like to keep to 5, just cause i'm not that experienced dming, but two the the first responders indicated they would step aside for people involved in fewer campaigns so...feel free to create a character is my thought.

Red Hand of doom was created for 3.5, but elsir vale where the campaign takes place is kept fairly generic with suggestions for dropping it in Faerun and Greyhawk.

I going to place it in the pathfinder world, just haven't decided where 

so far ranger, a sorcerer/paladin, and a summoner


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Dalyn will be from the same town as Jon.  Goblin and Human (bandits) favored enemies.  Lightning wasn't as kind to him as Jon though, left him scarred.  (8 cha).  Half-Elf bastard of bandit that raped his mother.  Pretty generic I know.  The thing thats funny is as different as our characters are, you wouldn't know it from our equipment list.  Same armor and melee weapon, Dalyn does have a mighty composite bow to go with his 20 str.


----------



## oriong (Oct 2, 2010)

Could have been a standard reward for completing a squire/apprenticeship with the lord Jon trained under, perhaps Dalyn served a similar apprenticeship to one of the lord's huntmasters or a more rustic knight.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 2, 2010)

I have wanted to play this since it came out (And have been saving myself by not reading it). I would play a halfling bard. I hope to have time to stat out this weekend. I am just in two other ENWorld games.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 2, 2010)

i hope so too, but basic ideas, and thoughts are fine by Monday, just want to hopefully have a finalized group, knowing what players are going to be involved, so if you can't stat and equip your character by monday, a basic outline submission is fine.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you want us to use orlong's sheet or what?


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 2, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Do you want us to use orlong's sheet or what?





that would work, or something similiar that i can see.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry about not responding here Solos, my weekend is pretty jam packed, and doesn't really clear up until Monday, after my first funeral is over.  So I won't be able to get anything together in terms of character until then, if that isn't too long.  I was hoping to play a half-orc ranger, but I could probably go with a sword and board fighter, a polearm fighter, or some other front-line guy.  Just kinda depends on what is needed.  Let me know what the best option is, and let me know if there is still a spot for me, thanks!


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 3, 2010)

well, i'm definitely not going to hold things like that against it.  Just would like a rough couple sentences if you could sometime monday, or even tuesday after everyone's posted their ideas put just one or two, cleric +domains, ranger+ style, etc.

I haven't checked out it all thoroughly, but some of the ranger variants in the APG, might allow you to play a credible frontliner with ranger.

anyway, sorry to hear what's keeping you busy.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Really?  Dalyn uses a greatsword and has 20 str.  What kind of styles are we talking about?


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 3, 2010)

If ranger john is going melee, I wouldn't mind creating a half-orc ranger focused on ranged.  If that is too much overlap, I can adjust with no difficulty.  

Solos, I guess that sided a bit vague, I appreciate the sentiment, but when I mentioned my first funeral, I meant that I am conducting.  Preparing for one is a different thing from some of the stuff i have done in the past, so this is probably my last post till tomorrow early evening sometime.


----------



## oriong (Oct 3, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Really?  Dalyn uses a greatsword and has 20 str.  What kind of styles are we talking about?




There's the option to take '2-handed weapon' combat styles rather than 2-weapon or ranged (basically a new selection of bonus feats).

also possibly the Shapeshifter ranger, or the skirmisher which replaces spellcasting with a selection of rogue-style tricks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you email me that information at rangerjohn32202at gmail.com?

Paizo will not accept my credit card.


----------



## oriong (Oct 4, 2010)

Ranger Alternate Class Features - Pathfinder_OGC

this is a pretty good reference for it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

So, who is now interested? Should I start making a character?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 4, 2010)

*Appearance:* Long, flowing silver hair blowing wild. Violet eyes with a streak of silver, mostly tan skin, interrupted by occasional patches of smooth silvery skin. Short and lithe, Virashil exudes a sense of power out of her small frame.

*Personality: *Her draconic ancenstry has influenced her personality -- combined with her elven roots, she takes a long term view on most actions. Normally good-natured, she enjoys conversation 

*Background*: Virashil comes from a small village of Elves deep in the [general setting], where it backs up to a small outcropping of snow-covered peaks. Their village is a close-knit community, of common elves, except for the occasional child born with silver hair or silver flecked skin. It is rumored that ages ago, an old silver dragon inhabited the peaks near their village, and would occasionally come down from the mountain as an elf and live among them for a period of time. It is thought that the blood of this dragon continues to appear every few generations and spawn a child who has the gift for magic.

Virashil left her village some years ago, setting out to discover more about what fuels her inner power. She first travelled to the nearby mountain peaks, looking for any sign of the rumored silver wyrm, but found nothing. Somewhat downfallen, she then set out to find out more about the legend of her people -- to determine if there actually was a silver dragon that inhabited the mountain peaks near her village. She sought out the advice of a few sages, who were able to find out that yes, at one time an old silver dragon named N'al Loranthanxx had made his lair in the peaks. Her spirits buoyed by this bit of information, she journeyed once more to the peaks near her village. The journey was harsh and difficult, for she had ascended above the tree line and trudged through crags of snow and ice. Virashil finally realized that she had bitten off more than she could chew -- for she was no mountaineer, just a fledgling sorceress. Panic ran through her mind as she realized that she may not make it back down the mountain with her life. The biting cold had begun to seep its way into her bones and her mind grew slow. Step after step became more labored. She began to feel warmer... The last thing she remembered was falling down into a snowbank... 

She doesn't remember when she regained consciousness. She awoke beneath a heap of soft furs, underneath her was a soft bed of fine linens. The first thing she heard was *,"There my child, do not fret, for you are in a safe place. Go back to sleep and regain your strength."*

Hours, or days, later, for she had lost track of time, she awoke and was able to take in her surroundings -- a chamber, hewn out of solid rock, and appointed with plush furnishings, she was laying in a finely adorned bed. A closed door led out of the room. She heard footsteps, and the door opened, an older man, an elf, walked in. She immediately noticed the silver hair and skin, and the fine silk robes that he wore.

*"My child, my name is N'al Loranthanxx, and I have watched you for some time. I was impressed with your spirit and tenacious pursuit of finding me. For your thoughts and instincts were correct, a small portion of my blood runs through your veins. I am glad that you chose to seek me out, for I have forseen that you will be needed by good dragonfolk in a battle against our evil brothers."*

Virashil spent many months in the confines of N'al Loranthanxx's lair, atop the snowy peaks, learning about her heritage, and developing her powers. She was even taught how to breath ice! (draconic breath feat)

At the end of her stay, N'al Loranthanxx called her to him, still in his human form, and told her that she had to set out on her own -- but to always remember that she was destined to help out her fellow dragonkind in their time of need -- that she would know what that was when it appeared. In the mean time, however, she was to further develop her powers as a sorceress.

She left, with great remorse, and set out to find her destiny. She changed her name to include N'al, to honor her distance draconic relative. She caught on with an adventuring band of similar ideals and temperment, and have been travelling with them until the present day.....


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 4, 2010)

well, it's only halfway through monday but here is what i have thus far:

*Oriong: Pali/Sorc*
WalkinDad : gnome summoner if space
Ghostcat:  something if space
*S@squatch: Sorceror*
Nothinpoetic: ? (rl might keep him from postin today)
HandofMystara: Halfling Bard
*RangerJohn: Ranger*

Bolded ones who were first 5.  But as is my priority.  I have decided to have all you wonderful people involved.

So all post and create.  Go with full hd first level, then you can use the en roller or take half whichever is better.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a start.
Chimon 
Halfling Bard of Molthune. 
He had been in the drum and bugle corps of military in Molthune becuase he liked to march and swing his arms to the music.  This was a patronage job because he was a speechwriter for Colonel Ranick who commanded the Corps' base camp. He found,once when his group was mixed in with regular military, that he cold not just write inspiring speeches but inspire courage into troops. But he chafed under the military organization, "I don't like to work with troops beyond those that I can see."
He heard of the travails of Elsir Vale and came to offer himself.

He will be using the Arcane Duelist alternate class feature for bards.
He will be shooting a shortbow when not telling inspiring stories or casting.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 4, 2010)

How does Sunday evening sound for having a character built deadline?  And when people get theirs up, if people could give a glance over it would be appreciated.

Next Monday i will post to start some IC interaction, earlier if people are set earlier.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank's for having me SolosAddie. I'll fill in the gaps and go for a Rouge/Cleric, probably human.

I've got a background coming along nicely.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 5, 2010)

Solos, sorry about taking so long, it has been kinda crazy here, and have just finally gotten some time to think up a character concept.  I am thinking Human Fighter, dual-wielding shortswords, but I have a question in regards to some mechanics.

I want to know how power attack and two weapon fighting with double slice will interact.  I know that on my main hand, I will take a -1 penalty to get a +2 on my damage.  However, with my off-hand, I should take a -1 and only get a +1 to damage if I am just reading the feat.  But it seems as if that is on off hand weapons that don't get a full strength bonus applied and that is what double slice does.  So is my off-hand going to be -1,+1 or -1,+2

As I am trying to feat this character out, that determines where I put some things lol


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 5, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> Solos, sorry about taking so long, it has been kinda crazy here, and have just finally gotten some time to think up a character concept.  I am thinking Human Fighter, dual-wielding shortswords, but I have a question in regards to some mechanics.
> 
> I want to know how power attack and two weapon fighting with double slice will interact.  I know that on my main hand, I will take a -1 penalty to get a +2 on my damage.  However, with my off-hand, I should take a -1 and only get a +1 to damage if I am just reading the feat.  But it seems as if that is on off hand weapons that don't get a full strength bonus applied and that is what double slice does.  So is my off-hand going to be -1,+1 or -1,+2
> 
> As I am trying to feat this character out, that determines where I put some things lol





Ok, this is my take on it.  With double-slice, you wield both weapons with the same amount of power, so treat both as -1, +2 etc.  Although you're already down -2 i believe from fighting with two weapons so you'll have to be careful when choosing when to power attack.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, this is my take on it.  With double-slice, you wield both weapons with the same amount of power, so treat both as -1, +2 etc.  Although you're already down -2 i believe from fighting with two weapons so you'll have to be careful when choosing when to power attack.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 5, 2010)

Absolutely, but it does give that extra power boost when I need it.  Alright, another question, where do I post my character at?  Is there a form that is regularly accepted?


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 5, 2010)

not sure, i've typed mine out on the few i've been in, maybe some of the more experienced pbpers here can give suggestions.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 6, 2010)

Name - Brutus Tarsi

Human Fighter

(I am going to wait till someone posts their character, and then follow suit)

Brutus is a 23 year old trying to make a name for himself.  His father was a gladiator in [insert large city with arena here] who chose to stay once he gained his freedom.  He stayed because he loved the glory, he loved the fame, and it was something he drilled into his son's head.

"You must earn your place in this world Brutus, you must fight for the respect you desire."

Brutus knew the mantra well, to be treated like a man with his father, he had to fight.  As soon as he was old enough, Tarnak, Brutus' father took him to the Arena to train with him.  He trained him in all forms of combat, from hand to hand combat, to the use of thrown weapons, even teaching him how to use the impressive 8-10 foot polearms.  He hated those trips to the Arena, he hated his father and he hated the idea of fighting.  But when his father died 10 years ago, Brutus had little other option.  He could go work in the mines, or work in the Arena, but that was about all he was cut out to do.  So he entered the Arena in his father's place.  He excelled in ranged combat, and was even better when he picked up two short swords and begin to make a name for himself as a tornado of steel and blood.

One night, on his way home from the Arena, Brutus was cornered by a group of men.  They worked for a local, "business man," who had made a significant wager on his next fight.  If he took a dive, then his family wouldn't perish, and if he could survive the loss, he would get a hefty sum.  Brutus couldn't bring himself to take a dive, and after getting his family out of town, he reported to the Arena the next day.  He fought bravely and defeated his opponent.  When he left the Arena that night, he was jumped in an alley.  Two men with swords and another who wielded fire in his hands.  He killed one and escaped, and ran straight to the recruitment office for the military.  

He joined up on the spot, and spent 5 years as a member of the [Insert large nation here] guard.  He excelled in small strike forces, groups sent out to deal with larger numbers of foes, and he was promoted quickly.  On one such mission, his entire force, save for himself and one another, were wiped out by a goblin ambush that no one saw coming.  Brutus dragged his wounded ally out of harms way, but that night, they hunted them down.  Brutus was forced to leave his friend behind, and made his way in the dark back to his base of operations.  When he returned, he was questioned, he was accused, and finally, when nothing was proven, he was discharged and exiled to the frontier.  

It was out there that Brutus starting adventuring, more a mercenary for hire than anything else.  As time passed, and his fresh wounds began to heal, a sense of purpose grew, along with a growing sense of doubt.  He begin hearing his fathers voice again in his sleep, "You must earn your place in this world Brutus, you must fight for the respect you desire."  He was haunted by the idea of running away from a fight, of losing his honor, of losing the respect he deserved.  He would arise with a purpose in his eyes, and would fight to gain glory in battle.  He stumbled upon this group of adventurers that spoke of rumors of goblins running wild in Elsir Vale.  His hatred for the enemy that defeated him welled up within him and he joined immediately, not caring about the risks or the dangers.

Now, Brutus Tarsi is a man who has proven himself in combat, but the loss of his friends and fellow soldiers has rattled him a bit.  He struggles more and more with the voice of his once proud father who fought for respect, and for fame.  To be a man, he must prove himself in combat.  No man would lose his entire troop and then run away in the dark with his tail between his legs.  This is what drives him, to take risks that would be unwise, to throw himself into battle with near animal intensity and ferocity.  This man fights to find himself, and in hopes, of restoring the honor he feels he has lost.

Brutus Tarsihttp://www.coyotecode.net/profiler/view.php?id=9437

Edit:
Sorry about the out of order rolls, and the missing lvl 5, stupid dice roller.  Anyways, I thought I read at some point we were rolling HP or taking half whichever is better... so would my total be 32 (before con, and toughness) or would it be 35?  Either way, doesn't matter but I figured I would roll these up here.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 6, 2010)

go with 35.  at each level past 1, take half the die, or what you roll


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 6, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> not sure, i've typed mine out on the few i've been in, maybe some of the more experienced pbpers here can give suggestions.




Normally, you post draft characters in this forum. Then SolosAddie should create a new thread in the Rogues Galley Forum When character's are approved they are placed in. This is treated as the Master copy, which is updated as necessary.

Also, large blocks of text, such as backgrounds, usually go in "sblocks".


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> ...
> 
> *Oriong: Pali/Sorc*
> WalkinDad : gnome summoner if space
> ...




Looks nice and balanced, but my summoner isn't really coming along 
I had in mind to summon evil outsiders to do evil work for the good cause and having the eidolon for backup... that isn't really possible with the rules how the eidolon and the summon monster ability interact...

But I got a great idea for a shady Chelaxian Conjurer 

Solos, I'm not very keen to characters building items. In pathfinder it is only a way to save money . Could I use the Pathfinder Society variant and get Spell Focus instead of Scribe scrolls?

Here is the crunch (not fully finished), fluff will coming shortly:


[sblock=stats]
Human (Chelaxian) Wizard (Conjurer/Teleportation) 5
Lawful Neutral
Diety: Asmodeus
Languages: Commen, draconic, infernal, abyssal, celestial

Str: 10 (0 Points)
Dex: 14 (5 points)
Con: 14 (5 points)
Int: 18 (10 points) (+2 racial)
Wis: 12 (2 points)
Cha: 13 (3 Points)
Points Spent: 25

Base Attack Bonus +2
Basic Melee Attack +2
Basic Ranged Attack  +4

 HP: ? = [5d6 + 5xCON (10) + FC (5)] (Wizard)]
              AC: ? = [10 + DEX (02) + Armor (00) + Shield (00) + Natural (00) + Size (00) + Misc (0)]
        AC Touch: ? = [10 + DEX (02) + Size (00) + Misc (00)]
   AC Flatfooted: ? = [10 + Armor (00) + Shield (02) + Natural (05) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
            INIT: +8 = [DEX (02) + Familiar (2) + Feat (4)]

 Fortitude Save +4 = 1 [base] +2 [Con]  +1 [Cloak]
Reflex Save +4 = 1 [base] +2 [Dex]  +1 [Cloak] 
Will Save +6 = 4 [base] +1 [Wis]  +1 [Cloak] 
CMB +2 = 2 [BAB] +0 [Str] +0 [size] 
CMD +15 = 2 [BaB] +0 [Str] +2 [Dex] +0 [size] + 1 [Deflection] + 10
Concentartion +6 = 4 [Int] + 2 [Trait]


Racial Traits:
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
 Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.
In addition, when they acquire an animal companion, bonded mount, cohort, or familiar, that creature gains a +2 bonus to one ability score of the character’s choice.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).


Class features:
Arcane bond (Familiar = Scorpion)
arcane school (Conjuration/Teleportation)
cantrips
bonus feat


Feats:
W1) Spell Focus (Conjuration)
2) Acadamae Graduate
3) Augmented Summoning
5) Improved Initiative


Traits:
Duabolical Dabbler (Each fiendish animal you conjure with any summon spell gains +1 hit point per hit die for the duration of the spell that summoned it.)
Desperate Focus (+2 bonus to concentration)

Skills: 

Spells in spellbook:
0 (-) - all, but read magic & Enchantment and Necromancy spells
1 (9) - magic missile, mage armor, mount, color spray, shield, summon monster 1, stumble gap, alarm, protection from evil
2 (4) - resist energy, glitterdust, flaming sphere, stone call
3 (2) - summon monster 3, stinking cloud


Equipment: 10,500 gold

Level 1 spell cost = 15
Level 1 spell cost = 60
Level 1 spell cost = 135

1 - 
2 - 
3 - 

Possible Items:
Handy Haversack 2,000
Headband of Intelligence
Cloak of resistance +1
Amulet of nat. Armor +1
Ring of Protection +1


Metamagic Rod (Extoplasmic, lesser) 3,000
Wand ... 750




[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 6, 2010)

First draft of my Rogue/Cleric. background, etc. to follow. Hit points have been calculated based on half hit dice for 2nd - 5th levels.

[sblock="Talen"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue(2)/Cleric(3)
Level: 5
Experience: 15000
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages:  Common
Deity: Calistria[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
DEX 19 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts} + 2 [Human] + 1 [4th level]
CON 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
INT 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
WIS 16 (+3) [base 16] {10 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 41 = [(2d8) [Rogue] +(3d8)  [Cleric] +10 [CON] + 2 [FC] +5 [Toughness]]
AC: 17 = 10 + 3 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 4 [DEX]
Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +4 = +4 [DEX]
BAB: +3 = 1 [Rogue] + 2 [Cleric]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 2 [CON] + 1 [Cloak of Resistance]
Reflex: +10 = +4 [base] + 4 [DEX] + 1 [Cloak of Resistance] +1 [trait]
Will: +7 = +3 [base] + 3 [WIS] + 1 [Cloak of Resistance]
Speed: 30 ft.
CMB: +3
CMD: +17[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Crossbow, Light +7 = +3 [BAB] +4 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d8, 19-20x2, 80 ft. [Range]
Masterwork Sword (Short) +9 = +3 [BAB] +4 [DEX (weapon finesse)] +1 [weapon focus] +1 [masterwork] / DMG = 1d6, 19-20x2
Two Weapon Masterwork Sword (Short) +7 = +3 [BAB] +4 [DEX (weapon finesse)] +1 [weapon focus] +1 [masterwork -2 [TWF feat]/ DMG = 1d6, 19-20x2
Whip 3 = +3 [BAB] +0 [STR] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d3, 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Cleric Class Features]
Aura of Chaos
Bit of Luck - Luck Domain
Channel Positive Energy
Copycat - Trickery Domain
Orisons
Spontaneous Casting[/sblock]
[sblock=Rogue Class Features]
Evasion
Sneak Attack
Trapfinding
Weapon Training: Weapon Focus (Sword (Short))
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Combat Reflexes
Toughness
Two-Weapon Fighting
Weapon Finesse[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Deft Dodger - (+1 trait bonus on Reflex saves)
Calistrian Prostitute - (+1 trait bonus on Diplomacy and Sense Motive)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 27 [16 [Rogue] + 6 [Cleric] + 5 [human]]       Max Ranks: 5/5
ACP: +0

```
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                 2    +4    +3    +9
Appraise                   0    +0    +0    +0
Bluff                      2    +0    +3    +5
Climb                      0    +0    +0    +0
Craft (Untrained)          0    +0    +0    +0
Diplomacy                  2    +0    +4    +6
Disable Device             2    +4    +4    +10
Disguise                   0    +0    +0    +0
Escape Artist              2    +4    +3    +9
Fly                        0    +4    +0    +4
Heal                       3    +3    +3    +9
Intimidate                 0    +0    +0    +0
Knowledge (Local)          2    +0    +3    +5
Knowledge (Religion)       3    +0    +3    +6
Perception                 2    +3    +3    +8
Perception (Trapfinding)   2    +3    +4    +9
Perform (Untrained)        0    +0    +0    +0
Ride                       0    +4    +0    +4
Sense Motive               2    +3    +4    +9
Spellcraft                 3    +0    +3    +6
Stealth                    2    +4    +8    +14
Survival                   0    +3    +0    +3
Swim                       0    +0    +0    +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1gp    1lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1                   1000gp 1lbs
Crossbow, Light                          35gp   4lbs
Handy Haversack                          2000gp 5lbs
- Bedroll                                1sp    0lbs
- Tent                                   10gp   0lbs
- Wand of Cure Light Wounds              750gp  0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    0lbs
- Blanket (Winter)                       5sp    0lbs
- Candle                                 1cp    0lbs
- Candle                                 1cp    0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Everburning Torch                      110gp  0lbs
- Flint and Steel                        1gp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    0lbs
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                     10gp   0lbs
- Sunrod                                 2gp    0lbs
- Sunrod                                 2gp    0lbs
Leather +1 (Shadow)                      4910gp 15lbs
Masterwork Sword (Short)                 310gp  2lbs
Peasant's Outfit                         0cp    2lbs
Whip                                     1gp    2lbs
```
Treasure: 282gp, 8sp, 5cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 32 lbs. (Light)
Light: 33, Medium: 66, Heavy: 100
Maximum weight possible: 100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 185 lbs.
Hair Color: 
Eye Color: 
Skin Color:[/sblock] [/sblock]
*Appearance:* 
*Background:*


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 7, 2010)

cool characters both of you.  i was worried for a second that when you said shady you meant evil, but LN leaning is ok.

You may trade scribe scroll for any other wizard bonus feat, that you can get at first level.  And if you could remind me how your summons are improved at least the first couple times, till i get used to what to add.

Possible idea for your fluff.  In your research into summoning and conjuration, you have come to the realization that someone is messing with the fiendish planes.  You have determined something is going on in Elsir Vale  and that amount of power (out of YOUR hands  ) must be stopped.  


Feel free to add, modify or disregard entirely as it suits you.


Thread up in Rogues Galley

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...e-pathfinder-rhod-characters.html#post5343943


----------



## oriong (Oct 7, 2010)

By the way, are we using Traits from the player's guide? 

also, hit point rolls:


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

I did...

Also HP rolls...

I will take the 6 and replace the others with 4s (d6 rounded).

= 18


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 7, 2010)

yes, go ahead and use 2 traits if you wish, please utilize them in your backstory and plan them into your characters personality please.  if they're purely a mechanical benefit, then a lot of their potential is lost.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2010)

I've copied my character to the RG and added the background.

I'm still not sure how we are handling hit points. it seems to me its the MAXIMUM of a roll and half HP for each level. Is this correct?

That's HP(level n) = MAX(RND(hd),hd/2)


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 7, 2010)

HP roll for four levels of Bard (Con 14):4d8+8


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 8, 2010)

so taking the bard there for instance. 

First Level = 8+con bonus
2nd level = 1d8+ con bonus OR 4+ con bonus whichever is higher.
So, Hand you HP is 26. for instance.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2010)

Ranger HD for Dalyn.

This would be 10+5+5+8+8=36 +10 con +5 FC= 51 correct?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2010)

Hit Dice for Talan

1st level Rogue: d8 = 8,
2st level Rogue: (d8 = 4) or (d8/2 = 4)  is 4
1st level Cleric: (d8 = 3) or (d8/2 = 4)  is 4
2st level Cleric: (d8 = 3) or (d8/2 = 4)  is 4
3st level Cleric: (d8 = 8) or (d8/2 = 4)  is 8

plus +10 [CON] +2 [FC] +5 [Toughness]

Total is 45

[sblock=Dice Rolls]For some reason I had trouble with the ENWorld Dcie Roller. So I used IC for the two missing rolls:
2nd level Rogue Hit Dice Roll (1d8=4)
3rd level Cleric Hit Dice Roll (1d8=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 8, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> so taking the bard there for instance.
> 
> First Level = 8+con bonus
> 2nd level = 1d8+ con bonus OR 4+ con bonus whichever is higher.
> So, Hand you HP is 26. for instance.



Hmm.
COn = 14 (+2)
gives 8+2+4*(4+2)=34 total HP. Rolling I got 33 HP.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 8, 2010)

*Arcane Bond for Arcane Duelist*

ignore


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 9, 2010)

I will be editing this over Friday evening
[sblock=Chimon] CHIMON   (Molthune)
    Male halfling Bard 5
    NG Small humanoid
*Init * +4 ; *Senses* Perception +10
DEFENSE
*AC* 19[20], touch 16, flat-footed 17 (+3 armor, +4 dex, +1   size, +1 deflection) [has buckler - situational +1  -always adds to flatfooted AC]
*hp* 34 (5d8+10)
*Fort* +6 (+1 base +2 Con +1 trait), *Ref* +10 (+4 base +4 dex), *Will* +6 (+4 base) adds to all saves (+1 racial +1 resistance) +2 vs fear
OFFENSE
*Spd* 20 ft./x4
*Ranged* Mwk Shortbow +9 1d4 20/x3
STATISTICS
*Str* 9 (-1)(3pt) -2 racial
*Dex* 18(+4)(7pt) +2 racial +1 level bonus
*Con* 14(+2)(5pt)
*Int* 12(+1)(2pt)
*Wis*   10(+0)(0pt)
*Cha* 18(+4)(10) +2 racial

*Base Atk* +3, *Cmb* +1 (+3 BAB -1 Str -1 size) *Cmd* +16 (10+3 BAB +4 dex -1 size)
*Feats* ] Arcane Strike (B)(PFCR 118), Armor Proficiency (Light) (PFCR 118), Combat Casting (B)(PFCR 119), Point Blank Shot (PFCR 131), Precise Shot (PFCR 131), Rapid Shot (PFCR 132), Shield Proficiency (PFCR 133)
    [sblock=skills]
Acrobatics +10 (+1 rank + 4 mod +5 misc)
Bluff +8 (+1 rank + 4 mod +3 misc)
Climb +5 (+1 rank -1 mod +5 misc)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 rank + 4 mod +3 misc)
Disguise +8 (+1 rank + 4 mod +3 misc)
Escape Artist +8 (+1 rank + 4 mod +3 misc)
Intimidate +8 (+1 rank + 4 mod +3 misc)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5 (+1 rank + 1 mod +3 misc)
Knowledge (planes) +5 (+1 rank + 1 mod +3 misc)
Perception +10 (+5 rank +5 misc)
Perform (oratory) +12 (+5 rank + 4 mod +3 misc)
Sense Motive +4 (+1 rank +3 misc)
Spellcraft +9 (+5 rank + 1 mod +3 misc)
Stealth +12 (+1 rank + 4 mod +7 misc)
Use Magic Device +14(+5 rank + 4 mod +5 misc)[/sblock]
*Languages* Common, Goblin, Halfling
*Combat Gear* Mwk Shortbow (Arcane Bond), Masterwork Studded leather, Masterwork   Buckler, Dagger
*Other Gear* Armor & Shield, Weapons
*Class Abilities* • BARD CANTRIPS    - 6 - Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
    • BARD SPELLS  - +1 spell granted through Arcane Bond (Shortbow)
4 first level (5/day): Grease, Hideous Laughter, Solid Note Timely Inspiration
2 second level (3/day): Pyrotechnics
Arcane spells drawn   from the bard spell list. Spontaneous caster. Every bard spell has a verbal   component (singing, reciting, or music). (PFCR 35).
    • BARD WEAPONS AND ARMOR  - All   simple weapons, longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip,   light armor and shields (except tower shields). No arcane spell failure in   light armor. (PFCR 35).
    • BARDIC PERFORMANCE  - Use the   Perform skill to create magical effects for 4 + his Charisma modifier + 2 x   Bard Level rounds. Standard action to start (move action at 7th level, swift   action at 13th), a free action each round to maintain. Only one performance   at a time.  The targets must be able to   perceive the performance. A deaf bard fails audible performances 20% of the   time, blindess causes visual performance failure 50% of the time.  Failed checks count against round limit.   (PFCR 35-38).
    • RALLYING CRY - Bardic Performance use. Intimidate Check. Any ally within 30 feet (including me) can use the bard's Intimidate check in place of their own saving throw against a fear effect. The Cry gives a new save. Mind-effecting using audible components.
    • DISTRACTION  - Counters magical   effects that depend on sight within 30 feet.    Creatures use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving   throw each round countersong is active. (PFCR 36-37).
    • FASCINATE  - Works on one creature   (+1 per 3 levels after 1st) within 90 feet able to see and hear the bard, and   able to pay attention to him (i.e., in no danger). The bard must also be able   to see the creature. The creature makes a Will save (vs.10 + 1/2 Bard's Level   + Bard's Cha mod). A creature that attempts a save is immune for 24 hours. If   it fails, the creature sits quietly and listens, for as long as the bard   continues to maintain and takes -4 on skill checks like Perception. (PFCR   37).
    • INSPIRE COURAGE  - +1 (+2 at 5th,   +3 at 11th, +4 at 17th) morale bonus on saves vs. charm and fear and   competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls to allies who can   hear.   Mind-affecting. (PFCR   37).
    • INSPIRE COMPETENCE  - +2 (+1/4   levels after 3rd) competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as   long as the bard concentrates. Range: 30 ft.    Can't be used on self. Mind-affecting. (PFCR 37).
    • ARCANE BOND - usable only with object. 
• Bonus Feats: Arcane Strike (1), Combat Casting (2)
*Traits*  • Dangerously Curious   (Magic) - +1 to Use Magic Device checks.    Use Magic Device is always a class skill for you. (PFCT 5)
     • Resilient (Combat) - +1 Fortitude   Saves (PFCT 4)[/sblock]
[sblock=equipment]I will price and determine load on Monday
Masterwork Buckler
Masterwork Shortbow (Arcane Bonded)
Masterwork Studded Leather
Cloak of Resistance +1
Silent Image (wand)
Cure Light Wounds (wand)
Cure Light Wounds (potion)
Gaseous Form (potion)
Cure Blindness/Deafness (potion)
Arrows
Backpack, Bedroll, Sunrods, Trail Rations, Belt Pa, Waterskinck[/sblock]

400 gp for crafting[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

Could we have some information on the village me and Jon, could be from?

Also, possibly a Lord for him to squire to, and Dalyn study under the hunt master as he alluded earlier?  So far for fluff I have Dalyn from this village, as the result of bandits raping his mother she was exiled from her tribe.  She moved to the human village.  On about his tenth year there was a terrible storm during a goblin attack, he was struck, while this did leave him scarred, it left with an affinity to Goreh (sp?  God of Storms and nature).  When it came time for his apprenticeship he studied under the local lord's huntmaster.  At this time he grew closer to Jon, a fellow apprentice under the lord, who was outgoing as Dalyn was withdrawn.  At the end of the this apprentiship, they were awarded weapons and armor.  Also, during this time, the huntmaster trained him in battle especially against bandits and goblin raiders, which were constant problems in the area.  He also trained him in handling animals, and he was introduced to his other boon companion, Shadow, a female panther.   Recently the Huntmaster tasked him with getting to the bottom of these rumors of goblin raids from further afield.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 9, 2010)

BacK to Arcane Duelist now that I look at the RG. Level 5 of the Arcane Duelist (APG 80) gives an Arcane Bond item in place of Lore Master. But the Arcane Bond item gives 







			
				pfsrd said:
			
		

> A bonded object can be used once per day to cast any one  spell that the *wizard has in his spellbook and is capable of casting,  even if the spell is not prepared*. This spell is treated like any other  spell cast by the wizard, including casting time, duration, and other  effects dependent on the wizard's level. This spell cannot be modified  by metamagic feats or other abilities. The bonded object cannot be used  to cast spells from the wizard's opposition schools (see arcane school).



Clearly there was an oversight in giving this Arcane Duelist. I would like to suggest the revision in *bold*. 







			
				HoM said:
			
		

> A bonded object can be used once per day to cast any one  spell that is known to the *bard and he is capable of casting,  even if the spell slot has been exhausted for the day*. This spell is treated like any other  spell cast by the *bard*, including casting time, duration, and other  effects dependent on the wizard's level. This spell cannot be modified  by metamagic feats or other abilities. The bonded object cannot be used  to cast spells from the wizard's opposition schools (see arcane school).



What do you think?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm working on my PC -- pathfinder is new to me, plus, I've lost my character sheet post 3 times so far due to my computer / battery / internet connection.  

I should know better to copy and paste.......


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree on the arcane bond, thoguht i posted a reply, but your suggestion makes sense, 1 per day you can cast any spell you know.

http://cdn.obsidianportal.com/map_images/53971/rhmap.JPG

This is a map of the Elsir Vale area.  
[sblock]
I'm thinking your town would be on the south eastern side of the Wyvernwatch Mountains.  The town of Red Ridge started up and continues because of it's prime location near valuable iron deposits.  Despite the threat of goblin attacks, the town has managed to thrive most of the time under the leadership of the founding family and local lordling Jeerad Silvershield.

In the past few weeks, the scouts and warriors have found more action as goblins from a tribe new to the area, the Broken Knifes have apparently been driven south.  The information is not solid, but it seems that someone or something is forcibly uniting the tribes of goblinoids in the northern Wyrmsmoke Mountains which could mean trouble for all of Elsir Vale.  

Dalyn and Jon, Lord Jeerad has asked you to investigate, and alert the leaders of the vale what may be transpiring.
[/sblock]

[MENTION=40754]HandofMystra[/MENTION] : if you want you char could easily have been travelling south to north, been in the town a few days.  As a wandering type, you would probably appreciate the free escort, and hey maybe there's a story/song in the making


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

Shadow's Hitpoints


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

Dalyn's Sheet up in RG.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

Just noticed this feat, would it be alright to take it?

In the Pathfinder Chronicles: Seekers of Secrets - A Guide to the Pathfinder Society book there is a feat called the Boon Companion. It allows a character that has an animal companion class feature to allow the companion to gain +4 levels to its development, up to your class level.

Basically, it was a patch for the Ranger, allowing the player to spend a feat so that the Ranger's companion could be equal in power to the Ranger levels the character has


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 9, 2010)

basically count as druid for animal companion powers for a feat, that's fine.


Ok, i do not yet own a copy of Pathfinder Campaign setting for those that do.

Elsir Vale, is going to be basically a tweaked Isger.  Chelliax is the closest, most powerful nation to the south, the distance and current internal focus of the Chelliaxians keeps Elsir Vale largely autonomous.

@Walking: if you wish your character to be connected to one of the major noble houses i would suggest.  House Leroung:  A house of prominent academics and arcanists, House Leroung is widely  respected for their impartial and unbiased pursuit of knowledge. 

and probably from the northwest area, as The Northwest: The Ravounel Forest, the North Plains and the settlement  of Kintargo in the northwest are the least insular areas of Chelia and  therefore subject to the most outside influence and contact.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2010)

Shadow's 4th and 5th HD.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok, will be posting an IC thread tomorrow evening.

If you don't have a character posted see what you can do, this will be just starting some IC interaction, if no one objects, let's say Brutus and the Chellexian conjurer are passing through for there own reasons, and the Chimon you could have travelled from Chellex with them, or meet everyone there in Red Ridge.

Obviously numbers are useful when traveling and you have agreed to travel to into Elsir Vale, at least to Drellin's Ferry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

I will try to finish my character today. Your background suggestions look very solid  .

Please post a link to the IC thread here. I tend to miss these things...


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 11, 2010)

I believe Dalyn is ready.  I know I am.


----------



## oriong (Oct 11, 2010)

yep, ready here too.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 12, 2010)

Thread is up!!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/295411-solosaddie-pathfinder-rhod-game.html#post5348130


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 12, 2010)

Is Talen with the others or are you planning to have him meet up with them in Drellin's Ferry?


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 12, 2010)

be with the group, the "having just finished teaching a pimp, who was so stupid that he actually  attempted to shake down Calistia's sacred prostitutes, the error of his  ways."

This could easily be in Red Ridge.  This was resolved about a week prior.  Since then, you were troubled by visions/dreams of a dark cloud descending over Elsir Vale, and a golden wasp, flying north, attacking it only to fall.  You puzzled over this, and decied Calistria did want you to go north to combat this problem, but you could not do the task alone.  

You heard about the party leaving to investigate the rumors, and Lord Jeerad, was pleased to have a cleric accompany his (basically foster sons).  (he asked you to try to keep them safe   )


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Could we travel at least by horse. I cannot see a scion of a Chelexian noble house just walk a street. Maybe I should just change my prepared spell to mount...


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 12, 2010)

Talen 
Walking Dad should get real familiar with your character. IN the Serpent's Skull AP game WD and I are in, I have a cleric of Calistria/rogue who wields a whip. He is only first level though (can't wait for second since Weapon Finesse extends to whips).


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 12, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> be with the group, the "having just finished teaching a pimp, who was so stupid that he actually  attempted to shake down Calistia's sacred prostitutes, the error of his  ways."
> 
> This could easily be in Red Ridge.  This was resolved about a week prior.  Since then, you were troubled by visions/dreams of a dark cloud descending over Elsir Vale, and a golden wasp, flying north, attacking it only to fall.  You puzzled over this, and decied Calistria did want you to go north to combat this problem, but you could not do the task alone.
> 
> You heard about the party leaving to investigate the rumors, and Lord Jeerad, was pleased to have a cleric accompany his (basically foster sons).  (he asked you to try to keep them safe   )




Works for me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> ...
> 
> You heard about the party leaving to investigate the rumors, and Lord Jeerad, was pleased to have a cleric accompany his (basically foster sons).  (he asked you to try to keep them safe   )




So, Lord Jeerad is my character's father?


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 12, 2010)

definitely not, Lamad is from Chelliax.  Dalyn and Jon are the ones close to Lord Jeerad.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, I've been extremely late with Virashil's character sheet, and I notice now that the first combat has begun in the IC, so Solosaddie - should I just hold off on Virashil and be used as an alternate if someone drops, or join in the IC?  Either way is fine.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 16, 2010)

or you could theoretically join in Drellin's Ferry, but you would miss the first combat.  And you are in Carmel, nice to see another Indy area board member!


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 19, 2010)

i will private message you s@squatch 

Other than that as this is my first pbp dming, if you wish to offer constructive criticism, please let me know.

And it was asked earlier but yes, please keep you hp totals in blocks.  Mention in-character health status as wounded, terrible wounds, etc.


Do people mind if i just tell you when you level, rather than xp?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> i will private message you s@squatch
> 
> Other than that as this is my first pbp dming, if you wish to offer constructive criticism, please let me know.
> 
> ...



I like sometimes a map to help me visualize positions. It is very helpful for deciding if one uses an area effect or not.

Just do level up and ignore tracking xp is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 19, 2010)

I am fine if you keep track of XP.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2010)

What's up with the game, Solo?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope he isn't waiting for me... My PC is going to enter combat in the next couple of rounds, but I have been sort of sidetracked, and haven't uploaded her to the RG yet.

I will do that soon, but I don't want to slow things down, if the delay is being caused by me -- feel free to advance the combat round by round and I'll join when I get my sheet in order.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 29, 2010)

I assume fall break or something like that might have moved Solo away from the internet for a time?  Shame, I am itching to finish this combat lol


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

I will change this game to in-active and delete my subscriptions. Please PM me when / if we continue.


----------

